# Asian carp headed for lake michigan



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-science/20091202/US.Great.Lakes.Asian.Carp/


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-science/20091202/US.Great.Lakes.Asian.Carp/


We have warmer water species of these in West Texas.

They are bad news.

During my lifetime I have noted a significant decline in the populations of our Channel Cats and Blue Cats.

The only thing that I have found them to be of any use for is Yellow Cat fishing. I once caught a couple of 60 pound Yellow Cat on 2 pound carp.

I hate that they are trying poisoning. They will really screw up by eliminating many species of native fish and not many carp.

This was tried in West Texas in the late 40's and early 50's and our waters' ecosystem did not return to "somewhat normalcy" until the early 70's when significant rainfall occurred.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All over the world, humans are connecting previously independent waterways. Its great for sanitation, irrigation and navigation, but bad news for native fishes.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

so why are these carps bad?do they kill other fish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The eat plankton, so not other fish. But they eat so well and so much, all the other fish starve and they have no native predators so they don't get eaten, just eat and grow.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I heard about that on the news alot. Why they just leave the carp alone? Let them migrate and died on there own.... They aren't really bothering anyone but themselves.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they will not just die out..they will breed and multiply..not only do they eat the plankton ; but they will eat the eggs of all the the food and sportfich in the great lakes.
they will destroy the balance of nature within the great lakes ecosystem..
i would think that at your age ; this type of situation should be something that you would have studied in school..


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

hmmm lets see 100,000 killer bees put into an enclosed room that contains 5 people who are deathly allergic what happens in the end?

non native fish destroy everything, there are industries that run off those lakes along with different species which rely on what the lake currently holds in its stock levels.
say birds that only eat one specific fish, but that fish dies and now the bird has no food source and dies, and there is a predator that eats those birds eggs for a snack suddenly you have 3 species dead cause of one dumb fish related to the goldfish  which is eating EVERYTHING


----------

